#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Шествие мира и Пробуждения в Кыргызстане

## Алексей Шмыгля

Читайте о замечательном странствии (Сулейман-тоо, Ош – Большой Водопад, Арстанбап) буддистов с молитвой за мир и духовное пробуждение. 

http://proza.ru/2013/05/19/521

----------

